

NYC’s Taxis Finally Launch an App to Compete with Uber - wkcamp
http://www.wired.com/2015/08/arrow-ny-taxis-app/

======
1971genocide
This is good.

More competition is what capitalism is about.

It also means more jobs for programmers. I hope every city and every country
launches their own uber, google, tesla, airbnb, dropbox, reddit . . .

Treat it like a new space age.

